# [SOLVED] The Orange box dvd problem



## MrDeath123 (May 11, 2009)

Whenever i try to put the orange boxes dvd in it doesent show anything and my steam freezes....First only my cd 2 didnt work but later also my cd 1 didnt work and then 2 worked...I never had this problem before :4-dontkno



Thank you for reading or helping me with this


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: The Orange box dvd problem*

Hi, can you please include more detail. I am having a hard time understanding your post. 

I don't know how many cd's comes in the OB but... is the CD scratched and can you try other CD's to see if they work in your dvd-drive?


----------



## MrDeath123 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: The Orange box dvd problem*

I bought the game 2 hours ago and theyre in perfect shape and always when i try to put them in it just loads loads loads loads....and then nothing happens as i said i never had this problem before and i already installed bigger games

And yes others cds do


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: The Orange box dvd problem*

Upload your system specs.

Can you try other cd's to see if it's not a dvd-drive problem?
Did you try try to see if other cd's work or just put them in?
Doesn't the orange box come with a cd key? Just register it on steam and you download it. That what I did when I bought css.


----------



## MrDeath123 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: The Orange box dvd problem*

Yes all other cds work exept this one and here are the specs



Time of this report: 11/1/2009, 16:39:07
Machine name: MEDO-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.090805-0102)
Language: English (Regional Setting: Slovenian)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: M56S-S3
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1884MB used, 2449MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode


----------



## MrDeath123 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: The Orange box dvd problem*



Zealex said:


> Upload your system specs.
> 
> Doesn't the orange box come with a cd key? Just register it on steam and you download it. That what I did when I bought css.


Yes it does im downloading it right now im just worried if it will happen again if i buy a game from steam

And a minor problem when i installed TF2 from cd1 while it worked i got it to half and then cd2 didnt work so i installed it only till half...Any idea if it will still work?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: The Orange box dvd problem*

I don't undertstand? If you buy a game from steam it's a download. Only way to get it in a box is from a third party source(amazon ebay a supermarket..) I am thinking something is wrong with your dvd-drive. Maybe it's outdated?


----------



## MrDeath123 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: The Orange box dvd problem*

I bought it from a supermarket il tell you if il have any more problems but bye for now


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: The Orange box dvd problem*

ok, if you do have another problem with a cd I'd say it's the dvd drive. But if it's solved, please mark this as solved under thread tools.

EDIT: any problems running the OB or getting a cd work, feel free to make a new thread on it. We will be glad to help.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

The OB comes on two DVD's, if they aren't working and are causing your Steam to crash etc. then it's most likely your DVD-ROM drive is faulty. Just out of interest (also because it's important) do other games have similar problems?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

He pm'd this.



MrDeath123 said:


> Haha ul laugh i just figured this out.....When i insert cd1 it works perfectly(for the orange box) then 2 and it doesent work...But if i insert any other cd before i insert cd2 in and then get it out and give in cd2 it works.Thanks for all your help


In the future, always post never PM for support.


----------

